# Salvation, Faith, Repentance.



## Ronnie T (Nov 11, 2010)

I stumbled upon this website tonight.
I'm not affiliated with it nor do I support it, but
it has some very interesting points of view.

I thought some of you might like to brouse it.


http://www.compassdistributors.ca/paulson.htm


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 11, 2010)

ronnie t said:


> i stumbled upon this website tonight.
> I'm not affiliated with it nor do i support it, but
> it has some very interesting points of view.
> 
> ...





wow

Thanks for sharing Brother that is interesting


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Very good wine. Now can old skins repent?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 12, 2010)

Kinda supports the whole faith w/o works is dead and we must repent teachings of the bible. How people think they can be Christians w/o repentance and any sign of works to prove that their faith is a true saving faith is beyond me. I guess they just wanna take the 'easy' path to heaven. I dont think there is an 'easy' path though... imo.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Kinda supports the whole faith w/o works is dead and we must repent teachings of the bible. How people think they can be Christians w/o repentance and any sign of works to prove that their faith is a true saving faith is beyond me. I guess they just wanna take the 'easy' path to heaven. I dont think there is an 'easy' path though... imo.



The OPRAH was is the easiest.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

That is some good stuff. but im sure some people will find something wrong with it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 12, 2010)

So far, it appears to be well thought out and put together.
I'm sure there's probably some things in there that I might disagree with but it's certainly worth pausing and considering.

We are guilty of tying salvation to only one verse or one plan from time to time.
A different perspective is always worth absorbing.
We might learn something.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

we might, i dont know about some others


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 12, 2010)

Good Stuff


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 12, 2010)

Didn't take time to read very much of it, but i will this weekend when I am not so busy. 
But it seems to me, that without repentance there is no salvation (yes, I know, that is a broad brush statement)

When John the Baptist  and then Jesus both burst on the scene, what were they preaching?

Matthew 3 

English Standard Version	 

John the Baptist Prepares the Way

1 In those days John the Baptist came preaching in the wilderness of Judea, 2 “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.” 3 For this is he who was spoken of by the prophet Isaiah when he said,

“The voice of one crying in the wilderness:
‘Preparea the way of the Lord;
make his paths straight.’”

Matthew 4
Jesus Begins His Ministry
12Now when he heard that John had been arrested, he withdrew into Galilee. 13And leaving Nazareth he went and lived in Capernaum by the sea, in the territory of Zebulun and Naphtali, 14so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:

15 “The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali,
the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles—
16 the people dwelling in darkness
have seen a great light,
and for those dwelling in the region and shadow of death,
on them a light has dawned.”

17From that time Jesus began to preach, saying, “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.”



Now, we all know what the word's repent, believe and faith mean, But if you want to do an interesting word study, look at all 3 of those words in the context Jesus himself preached and used them in and it will really open you eyes to exactly what He was talking about.
Really stop and look into it. Use a website like E-sword or Biblos.com and then do the word search and as you find them (They are extensive) copy and paste them onto a word document and then sit back and study on what is taught there. 
I have yet to find the part where it tells us to walk the aisle, pray a simple prayer with the preacher, sign the card and then your good to go.
I doubt very highly that the Sovereign God of this world would sacrifice His son on a wretched cross for grace as cheap as that.

Real and genuine repentance comes when you look into the perfect Holiness of God and His Word and you realize just how sinful you are and how far short you have fallen.
When you realize that not one thing in your life is any good, when you realize that your heart truly is a heart of stone and that you are truly dead in your sins and trespasses. At that point all you can do is fall on your face and beg mercy and grace. And then He will grant you the gift of Mercy and repentance, it is not something we muster up within ourselves, but truly a gift from Him.

Here is a couple of examples,, but there is a multitude of others.

Manasseh’s Repentance
2 Chronicles 33
12And when he was in distress, he entreated the favor of the LORD his God and humbled himself greatly before the God of his fathers. 13He prayed to him, and God was moved by his entreaty and heard his plea and brought him again to Jerusalem into his kingdom. Then Manasseh knew that the LORD was God.

Genesis 17
3Then Abram fell on his face. And God said to him, 

Psalms 34:18: The LORD is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.


Romans 2
 4 Or do you presume on the riches of his kindness and forbearance and patience, not knowing that God’s kindness is meant to lead you to repentance?


Now I also am not saying we are perfect from that day forward, the sanctification of the believer is a process that is spoke about all over the NT. We are  admonished and encouraged constantly by the apostles and NT writers to strive forward, to set our face upon God, to daily beat our bodies into submission.
But when you undergo the radical transformation wrought by the Holy Spirit, Christ will become your first love and you will be moving His direction, not going your own with Christ holding your hand.

For a good study on the Holiness of God, try this, It is free to watch on the internet
http://www.ligonier.org/learn/series/holiness_of_god/

and then for a good example of what Godly repentance looks like Read Psalms 51 and also give this teaching series a look.
http://www.ligonier.org/store/psalm-51-dvd/


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree with you Swampy.


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Seems to me that Romans 1:18-3:20 is citing the dificulties of salvation under the Law for Gentiles, and Jews alike.  It's all a set up for Romans 3:21-31.  Rm 2:6-8 refers to salvation by law, not savation by grace.

I must have read John 3:1-21 ten times trying to figure out what Mr. Paulson was seeing.  I finally figured out that if I left out vs 18 it said exactly what he wanted it to say.

I hope I am not led to look at Mr. Paulson's work any further.


----------

